# How much are you making?



## ArthurT209 (Mar 11, 2016)

I've been researching uber, lyft, sidecar, doordash, etc. I've found old threads and articles about pay but I wanna know how much you're making now. San Francisco, Sacramento, Stockton, modesto, any where near that maybe?

How many hours are you putting in for each day, how many rides did you give, amount of pay after the cut from uber or lyft?

Any advice besides stay away is welcome. I live away from the city so I don't pay the outragous rent and living is cheap. I just wanna know how much you make each day before you pay all your bills. I'll figure out If it's worth it for me or not.

Tips and advice for a newbie is totally welcome. Thanks guys!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

On average, minimum wage or slightly below.....If I surge drive only then it is higher but the surges are elusive


----------



## ArthurT209 (Mar 11, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> On average, minimum wage or slightly below.....If I surge drive only then it is higher but the surges are elusive


Where are you driving? How long are you driving? What time frame do you usually drive? Are there certain times you drive that make more consistently? Weekends? Nights?


----------



## Jacobblack (Mar 11, 2016)

Give it up .... Surge doesn't exist anymore too many drivers have been pumped into the trade find another company or another living don't understand why your battling with a company that treats u like basic slaves


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

ArthurT209 said:


> I've been researching uber, lyft, sidecar, doordash, etc. I've found old threads and articles about pay but I wanna know how much you're making now. San Francisco, Sacramento, Stockton, modesto, any where near that maybe?
> 
> How many hours are you putting in for each day, how many rides did you give, amount of pay after the cut from uber or lyft?
> 
> ...


Hi! Fwiw, based on our data from Clients who drive Uber across 46 states, drivers make about 38% more on weekends. Again, take it for what it's worth. Hope that's helpful and check us out below!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm making life-changing money. You all had better come and get it while it's hot...I mean while it's NOT!


----------



## Briani (Mar 10, 2016)

In Des Moines Iowa I made 130$ last week driving 17.5 hours with uber. Not a very profitable week by any means. If you are going to do better than that you need to dedicate more time and drive at high demand times. That way u can park you car and wait between trips not to burn up gas. Be advise that gas prices are rising and that purchasing beverages to give out to passengers will cut into your profits. As far as it being a profitable part time gig, I would say it's possible if you do it correctly and are in the right area but I think it is unlikely based on my experience. If it is good starting out don't be foolish and assume it will remain that way. I've talk to drivers who have had their profits cut twice in a year by cuts to uber driver rates. There are a lot of variables to consider in addition to not being able to rely on uber rates. The type of car is a big one. Do not upgrade in a vehicle unless to drive uber unless you can afford it without driving uber. An expensive vehicle with a moderate to high interest loan could destroy you and in two years you could have a useless piece of crap that you still owe over 10k on. Doing your homework is they way to go.


----------



## Briani (Mar 10, 2016)

I used uber as a passenger in Tampa Florida in December of 2015 . My driver quit her full time job at the casino to drive there. At the time she was making more driving with uber. Since then uber has cut the driver pay rates significant. This has created less drivers and drivers driving less. The impact has been drivers driving farther to pick up passengers to take on short trips some times driving 15 plus miles to get a less than $2 fare. I would strong caution against making life changing decisions like Quiting your full time job. Uber is too new and unpredictable. If you make minimum wage and have health insurance and a retirement plan you may be better off than driving with uber full time


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Is Daily Pay allowed to use our data and post it online?


----------

